# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Tradewind Aviation Makes Inaugural Flight to Nevis

## JEK

*Tradewind Aviation Makes Inaugural Flight to Nevis*

November 3, 2013 | 3:09 pm |Print





_Above: Tradewind at Nevis airport_
By the Caribbean Journal staff
The inaugural Tradewind Aviation flight from San Juan to Nevis touched down at Vance W Amory International Airport on Saturday.
The San Juan-Nevis route is the newest for Tradewind Aviation, which also flies to St Barth and Anguilla in the Caribbean.
We are extremely excited about this newest addition to our routes, said David Zipkin, Vice President of Tradewind, in a statement.  Our premium scheduled service has been very well received in the neighbouring island of St Barth and we are confident that the same clientele will enjoy the ease and comfort of access to Nevis.
Tradewind operates in the Caribbean with two-pilot, 8-seat Pilatus PC-12 and Grand Caravan aircraft that include complimentary drinks, wine and beer and a business class-style cabin.
We are excited to welcome Tradewind to the shores of destination Nevis, one of the Caribbeans best-kept hidden gems, said Sven Wiedenhaupt, general manager of Four Seasons Resort Nevis, in a release. The new flight right to Nevis will enable more travellers to discover the natural beauty and hospitality of Nevisians and the magical island itself.
Tradewinds Nevis flights depart San Juan at 8 AM for a 9:10 arrival on Nevis. The return flights depart at 5:30 PM for a 6:40 PM landing in San Juan.
Flights are offered Thursday to Monday, with segments added depending on demand.

----------


## BBT

Nice addition to keep people SXM free

----------

